
Europe's record heat melted Swiss glaciers - reddotX
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/08/europes-record-heat-melted-swiss-glaciers
======
Arrezz
Is there anyone that has attempted to make an interactive map where you can
see when the latest record temperature was set or something along those lines?
It seems like records are being set every other day, which might not be very
surprising considering the changes being done to our climate.

~~~
acqq
I follow the Arctic and Antarctic sea ice extent on nsidc.org:

Arctic warms the most when the climate change happens, it is expected that
we'll see there the most of records most often broken.

Overview:

[https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/](https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/)

The interactive charting:

[https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/charctic-interactive-
sea-...](https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/charctic-interactive-sea-ice-
graph/)

------
burfog
It's an opportunity to find more people like Ötzi the iceman. Move quickly.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96tzi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96tzi)

------
ptah
surely 2 weeks is not a heat wave? a heat wave lasts 2-3 days

~~~
NikkiA
It's always meant a week upwards for me, but I guess it probably varies
regionally what people expect it to mean.

